# Pregnant during training



## J-Me (Sep 28, 2010)

I just got accepted into the January 2011 EMT course. I also recently found out that I was pregnant. My due date is somewhere middle of May, and my class gets done in the middle of May..I am in school fulltime for nursing, and this would be my only chance to take the EMT course, because I start my core nursing classes in the fall of 2011, and wont have time to take the EMT course. I was really looking forward to this course, and really wanted to take it before my I start my core nursing classes. This pregnancy was unexpected, but I am blessed. I am wondering what anyones suggestions as far as if I should take the course, even though I will be well into my pregnancy throughout the course? Or if anyone thinks or knows, that its not the best idea, or even possible? Thank you so much for your replies, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 28, 2010)

You'll be doing heavy lifting, in all sorts of weird positions, with the possibility of getting in a physical altercation with a patient to where punches and kicks might connect.



Your choice.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't do EMS when I'm too pregnant to button my regular pants.  That's my personal rule.

That said, if the field internship can be delayed till after your pregnancy or can be done before you get too big, I would go through with the class.  You will need to get down on the floor repeatedly, and will be doing plenty of work, but it can be done while pregnant.

EMT class can be completed in my state without any time on an ambulance, but with 10 hours in the ER.  Since the situations you get into in the ER are a little more controllable, especially as a student, I would not hesitate to do it.

Good luck to you!  At least you'll have a couple of months with the baby before nursing gets going in earnest.  Enjoy them!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

guys, keep in mind that not all EMT programs require any clinical or internship time. My EMT-B class had none. She should be fine if it's all just classroom time


----------



## clibb (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends. I wasn't allowed to lift with the companies I had clinicals with. I'd say go ahead and do it. It's going to teach you A LOT of stuff when it comes to handling pediatrics.


----------



## 18G (Sep 28, 2010)

As long as you don't deliver early and miss too many of the classes I don't see why you couldnt take the course. The course it self isn't demanding. And clinicals in most EMT programs are minimal and shouldnt be a problem. But that's a personal choice only u can make. I've worked with preggo partners before until almost 9 months with no problems.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You'll be doing heavy lifting, in all sorts of weird positions, with the possibility of getting in a physical altercation with a patient to where punches and kicks might connect.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice.



There is little/no evidence that the amount of lifting a typical EMS provider would do on the job is detrimental to a pregnancy. 

Yes, there are precautions one needs to take during pregnancy regardless of job or daily activities, but it is not a disease and does not instantly turn you in to a delicate flower.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to reiterate a post I made a long time ago, and I guess I should have really said in the last post that the risk of harm due to lifting is small, not non-existant, just so we're clear. I feel that this kind of stuff is ALWAYS a decision best made by you AND your OB-GYN. 



LucidResq said:


> Yes, there are potential risks that can be encountered working in EMS or any other profession while pregnant. I believe that any decisions regarding the potential occupational hazards and their effect on the mother and/or fetus are to be made by the woman and her OB-GYN. Pregnancy complications such as miscarriage are much more common than most people realize. Most of the time the cause of a miscarriage is not determinable, yet countless factors have been shown in studies to increase the risk of miscarriage. Much of this data is contradictory or confusing. To truly avoid all of the identified factors in miscarriage, birth defects, or low birth weight would be completely impossible.
> 
> In the UK, evidence-based guidelines on work and pregnancy published by the NHS and the Royal College of Physicians show "there is consistent evidence of risk of harm to pregnant workers from certain work-related activities, but that the level of this risk is small." As far as occupational lifting during pregnancy-
> 
> ...


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's the article


----------



## slloth (Sep 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> There is little/no evidence that the amount of lifting a typical EMS provider would do on the job is detrimental to a pregnancy.
> 
> Yes, there are precautions one needs to take during pregnancy regardless of job or daily activities, but it is not a disease and does not instantly turn you in to a delicate flower.



All I can say is...go girl!  I'm sure you are tough as nails.


----------



## J-Me (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I am going to go ahead and enroll in the course, and see how my pregnancy goes, as the class doesnt start until January. I suppose I could also talk to the course instructor. Like I said before, I really wanted to take an EMT course before I start my core nursing classes next fall. I lost my son in January of this year when he was 10 1/2 months old, and I want nothing more than to further my medical education so that I can help other children and babies. I will be busy with my new baby and my 5 year old daughter and nursing school, so I hope that I can make this work, and take this class while I am still pregnant. Someone asked where I lived, and I live in Wisconsin. Thank you again for you answers!


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> There is little/no evidence that the amount of lifting a typical EMS provider would do on the job is detrimental to a pregnancy.
> 
> Yes, there are precautions one needs to take during pregnancy regardless of job or daily activities, but it is not a disease and does not instantly turn you in to a delicate flower.



The prime reason that causes me to quit as my belly grows is the change in my center of gravity, and the increased risk for my patients and partners should I stumble, not to mention that I like to avoid falls whenever I have a placenta to think about.  

I totally agree with what you're saying.  Be smart, and good luck to ya, OP!


----------

